

Will Twitter kill RSS? - stalf
http://linil.wordpress.com/2009/05/22/will-twitter-kill-rss/

======
jaxn
No. Twitter will not kill RSS. Some end users will have their needs me by
Twitter, but there are lots more uses for RSS.

If twitter was going to kill RSS, twitter would not provide RSS.

------
8-bit_Blaster
For me Twitter would /never/ replace RSS. In-fact, just the idea of the little
RSS icon in my Firefox "Awesome Bar" being replaced with a Twitter icon makes
me cringe.

Sure, an online newspaper/blog/magazine can fit their headline and a shortened
URL into 140 characters, but there would be no room for a blurb or image, as
most newspapers include nowadays in their RSS feed.

One thing that RSS _COULD_ learn from Twitter is to keep the summaries short,
please! Some RSS feeds, in particular Smashing Magazine and Six Revisions, put
the entire article into the RSS, which isn't cool especially when it's one of
those bottomless "100 cool Photoshop brushes" types of articles.

Also, I've found that RSS is great for keeping up with the latest versions of
open source software, for most code hosting places like SourceForge offer RSS
updates when new program versions are submitted.

The idea of Twitter "killing" RSS seems completely unrealistic to me,
especially since Twitter is a company and RSS is an open format... More
Twitter hype.

------
fossguy
In some aspect it might. Most non-tech users never used RSS before, but are
now following their favorites sites on twitter. So, instead of pushing them to
using RSS, they will just use twitter for that..

At the end, I think that twitter will take some users away from rss, but never
kill it.

------
jacquesm
twitter will end up promoting RSS, keep in mind that RSS is primarily a
machine-to-machine communications protocol and Twitter is an end user
application.

------
apgwoz
I find myself reading twitter more than my feeds, but do not follow the sites
I read. The reason is that if a friend posts a link its a recommendation like
one I'd get in person. This means less noise.

